# Prayers needed - New Addition to my Family



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

It's been a few days since my wife had a new baby boy. 
He was born at 34 Weeks , so he is still in the hospital at Sacred Heart NICU. 
He is have some trouble feeding so we can't bring him home yet. 
Whyme


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

Hopes thoughts n Prayers
they came through for our kids being premie n others issues
good luck


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Holding the baby and I put the post in the Wrong area. Lol


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

congrats Hope all goes well


----------



## bluewatergator (Sep 12, 2016)

Congratulations from one new father to another...you guys will have him home in no time


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Prayers for a healthy Son...Congrats on your New Boy!


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Congrats, prayers that he starts eating well and makes it home in no time!


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

Congrats! We spent some time in there with our boy when he started out too; the doctors and nurses are amazing and I'm sure you'll all be home together before you know it.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

bless his heart. Hope he is up and running around real soon. Congrats!


----------

